# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Happy to be hete

## Kdub1017

Looking for a place where I can get help. Limited exposure to outside world due to panic attacks. Want to fully enjoy life again. Children live an hour away and I can't manage to visit.

----------


## L

You're welcome sweety, hopefully you can get some much deserved support here, it can be quite but most are reallt nice and you'll see that if you stick around. Sorry to hear that your children are so far away but it is really positive to hear that you want to enjoy life.  ::):  message me anytime if you like.

Take care
L.x

----------


## Member11

> Looking for a place where I can get help. Limited exposure to outside world due to panic attacks. Want to fully enjoy life again. Children live an hour away and I can't manage to visit.



Welcome aboard  :Hug:  You're not alone many of us, including myself, have trouble with the outside world, but luckily anxiety is very treatable and I have no doubt that you will be able to enjoy your life again  ::):

----------


## Kdub1017

Thank you for your support.

----------


## Otherside

Welcome to the site  ::):

----------


## Sagan

Welcome to the community!

----------

